

Strange Loops: Ken Thompson and the Self-referencing C Compiler - caustic
http://www.scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2007/04/strange_loops_dennis_ritchie_a.php

======
carussell
The original essay is Reflections on Trusting Trust. <http://cm.bell-
labs.com/who/ken/trust.html>

Having already read it, I found the blog post linked here to be convoluted.
While I guess I understand the desire to publish a blog post on the subject, I
think it's weird to a) not include original thought to add, instead just
essentially paraphrasing the story, and b) not link to the more coherent
primary source.

------
ajuc
Nice hack.

So how do we know modern compilers don't do this?

